# Why I hate the Magic



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

<strike>Don't get me wrong, im not like that jerk JOHN the NYK fan who comes to our board.</strike>(we do not insult other posters because that is against our rules!) :nonono: Im a true die hard fan, however this team is really pissing me off. If the magic do not make SERIOUS improvements next year I will not watch ANYGAMES!!!!

Ways to improve.
1. New coach, I dont know why but that damn hockey guy keeps talking like he wants to keep Davis next year. I understand the money issue could be a problem when hiring a big time coach, but we got to do something.

2. Obviously the season is over, so why not play the young guys more. Although Sean Rooks is a decent center why play the man when u got zaza and hunter sitting on the beach doing nothing? The season is over so let the young guys play so they can learn, dont put them in and yank them out as soon as they make a mistake. That only destroys the confidence of a balla.

3. Although the hockey guy hasnt dont anything yet, just having a damn hockey guy with NO nba experience is a joke. ESPN is dissing us left and right about this, we need a REAL basketballl mind.

4. Trade howard, dont give me this BS about howard being consistent. Im tired of him, the worst thing about having howard on your team is he takes time away from gooden. Sure gooden is a headcase but hes got some talent and has proven in the past when on he is what the magic are looking for.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Ways to improve.
> 1. New coach


That's the only adjustment you need to do, and BOOM! This team is an elite team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont really understand why Hunter has fallen out of the rotation again. He was playing well for a stretch of games then his playing time disappeared again.

He's got a lot to work on, but the coaches have done a really good job of destroying his confidence numerous times over. I think Doc Rivers destroyed his career by starting him at C as a rookie and then a couple weeks later basically sitting him on the pine for most of the rest of the season.

I think Lue should be pulled from the starting lineup. I say they play Stevenson, Tmac, Bogans, Gooden and Howard a majority of the minutes every game, regardless of whether they are winning or not. See what they can do.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I dont really understand why Hunter has fallen out of the rotation again. He was playing well for a stretch of games then his playing time disappeared again.
> 
> He's got a lot to work on, but the coaches have done a really good job of destroying his confidence numerous times over. I think Doc Rivers destroyed his career by starting him at C as a rookie and then a couple weeks later basically sitting him on the pine for most of the rest of the season.
> ...


I also say let gaines and Hunter be the first 2 guys off of the bench. NO where to go but them learn what they may or may not have for next season


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I also say let gaines and Hunter be the first 2 guys off of the bench. NO where to go but them learn what they may or may not have for next season


Good to see Gaines playing in the 1st quarter today, and logging 12 minutes(so far), but as expected, he hasn't produced much of anything. 1 Rebound and 3 Assists in 12 scoreless minutes so far. Hunter hasn't got off the bench yet.:sigh:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I want Gaines gone even more than Howard. I'm contemplating whether he's actually worse than Sasser or not.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

At least Weisbrod (name of the Orlando GM) has publicly stated that he wants the young players to actually log some miutes. Of course, Davis threw that back in his face stating that only he would make the decisions on who plays. Then, according to the article I read, Weisbrod called a 30 minute meeting with Davis to set him straight.

Weisbrod might be a newby to the NBA business, but everybody starts somewhere. Of course, you never want an unexperienced guy in charge of your team, but give him some time. Give him a summer at least. At least Weisbrod is demanding the young guys to play, even though Davis still states "the aim of the team is to win." Win for what? The way I see it, Orlando can't make the playoffs, there is no point in coming 10th or 15th in the conference standings and in actual fact 15th has the possibility of turning this club around with more chances at the 1st pick.

Davis needs to go if you ask me, bring in a respectable, demanding coach that can help Weisbrod develop. The coach must know that he will have some say in the GM decisions which should make the job more demanding. Give Weisbrod a season at least to develop an idea on how to turn this team around.


----------



## SAKings (Mar 8, 2004)

Things that need to be done:

New coach: JD can still be assistant coach, just demote him to that position instead of keeping him at head coach. 

Get rid of everyone except: Tmac/Bogans/Zaza/Gooden

We can trade stevenson and howard because they are the only 2 players w/ actual trade value in order to get rid of the other players.

Get McGrady some help... we need both of these in order to become sucessful: An amazing defensive prescence in the paint to get rebounds......and we also need a consistant 'over average' player who can shoot and play good defense and distribute the ball @ pg.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Get rid of everyone? Great idea. Maybe then, by changing the team even more, we can win 2 games next season. Haven't you figured out what the problem is?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Get rid of everyone? Great idea. Maybe then, by changing the team even more, we can win 2 games next season. Haven't you figured out what the problem is?


Maybe the fact that almost half the team shouldn't be playing in the NBA.

Definitely Shouldn't:
Reece Gaines
Britton Johnsen
Andrew DeClercq

Debateable:
Steven Hunter
Sean Rooks
Zaza Pachulia
Tyronn Lue

Definitely Should:
Keith Bogans
Tracy McGrady
Drew Gooden 
Juwan Howard
DeShawn Stevenson


Wow, so we have 5-9 guys who should even be in the league. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe the fact that almost half the team shouldn't be playing in the NBA.
> ...


Look at that, Tyronn saw that I put him on the "debateable" list, so he went out and scored 32 points on 13-19 shooting. Oh yeah, we still lost by 15.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Magic needs Garrity back. He's a good shooter and takes attention away from T-Mac.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> Magic needs Garrity back. He's a good shooter and takes attention away from T-Mac.


all garrity is good @ is @ the offensive end..defensively...he's slightly better than giricek..i admit, I play defense like him because his defense style is halarious he reminds me of the guy on NC university who stretches his hands out and hits the floor with both of his hands...ahaha


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zerotre</b>!
> <strike>Don't get me wrong, im not like that jerk JOHN the NYK fan who comes to our board.</strike>:nonono:


Thanks.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice adjustment by the Magic mod here, it's okay man.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Will Juwan Howard ever play for a good team again in his career? hes the proverbial 'good numbers on a bad team' player. 
I always wondered why they benched Hunter so much. he seems to have a lot of athletic ability and only really needed to bulk up a little. I thought hed be a decent player by now when i first saw him play a few years ago.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

as for giricek, have you seen him play for the jazz at all? the man now plays some pretty impressive D, given his lack of physical attributes like a Christie or Kobe. Its all about coaches and the attitudes they instill on D.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> as for giricek, have you seen him play for the jazz at all? the man now plays some pretty impressive D, given his lack of physical attributes like a Christie or Kobe. Its all about coaches and the attitudes they instill on D.


Trust me, Giricek is a turnstyle. He played real hard after he got traded to Orlando, then got progressively worse. If his shooting is off, it throws his entire game off.


----------

